# Day 1 BimmerFest Registration results...



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Check it out!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *.Check it out!*


Maryland? Which one of you NCC jokers registered? Are you actually coming out?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Day 1 BimmerFest Registration results...*



Plaz said:


> *Maryland? Which one of you NCC jokers registered? Are you actually coming out? *


Thanks actually me


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Day 1 BimmerFest Registration results...*



pixA4 said:


> *Thanks actually me  *


Got room in your car for a few of us in the area :angel:  

Who is the NY person :dunno: Is that you Al? Are you taking the train out and returning with a new toy


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Day 1 BimmerFest Registration results...*



pixA4 said:


> *Thanks actually me  *


Oh! That makes sense. For some reason I thought you were in the Boston area. :dunno:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

6 from Wash, 2nd highest by state :thumbup:


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

1 from Alberta. Highest of all the Canadian provinces and territories.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Clem said:


> *1 from Alberta. Highest of all the Canadian provinces and territories.  *


Are you saying people in the Canadian provinces are high?


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *Are you saying people in the Canadian provinces are high? *


No, if that was the case then BC would win. Damn pot heads. :str8pimpi :str8pimpi :neener: :neener:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Day 1 BimmerFest Registration results...*



Plaz said:


> *Oh! That makes sense. For some reason I thought you were in the Boston area. :dunno: *


Last year I was but moved down to MD over the past year. I'll be flying out again of course...couldn't miss it


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Utoh....

Day 2 ends...

Enrollment update as of 19:50 PST:

Bimmerfest 2003 *114 BMWs, 267 attendees*...


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Day 1 BimmerFest Registration results...*



pixA4 said:


> *Last year I was but moved down to MD over the past year. I'll be flying out again of course...couldn't miss it  *


Aha! Thanks for not letting me think I was just getting senile! 

Look forward to seeing you again! :thumbup:


----------



## dRea177cHa5eR (Apr 27, 2002)

*E34!*

Wheres all the E34s!!! Hopefully the past year hasn't been to tough on them~ and they're still alive... haha~ kan't wait!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

We are filling up rapidly...


Event Name / Total Cars / Total Attending 

Bimmerfest 2003 / 227 / 567 


Car Models Attending 

3-series (E21) 1 
3-series (E30) 10 
3-series (E36) 15 
3-series (E46) 60 
M3 (E30) 1 
M3 (E36) 32 
M3 (E46) 19 
X5 (E53) 5 
5-series (E28) 2 
5-series (E34) 5 
5-series (E39) 31 
M5 (E34) 1 
M5 (E39) 9 
7-series (E32) 2 
7-series (E38) 7 
Z3 7 
Z3 Coupe 1 
Z8 4 
Other - BMW 5 
Other - Non BMW 4 
Flying In 3 
Z4 3


----------



## Brian Randell (Oct 27, 2002)

This is going to be so cool!

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## segal3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Who's the other E32? lol

~Matt Segal


----------



## David Keogh (Feb 25, 2003)

Wow...19 E46 M3's. Extrapolating out, that's like 30-40 of them by the time April 12th rolls around.

This being my first time down, I'm probably not going to see such a concentration of M3's anywhere else. I suppose it'll be a truly humbling experience. ;-)


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

David Keogh said:


> *Wow...19 E46 M3's. Extrapolating out, that's like 30-40 of them by the time April 12th rolls around.
> 
> This being my first time down, I'm probably not going to see such a concentration of M3's anywhere else. I suppose it'll be a truly humbling experience. ;-) *


That's not a good sign.

Last year we had the same situation...A group of E46 M3 owners showed up and pretty much just hung around by themselves, and were the sort more likely to hang out at DTM and trick out their cars for BLING. Only sour part of the experience.

Frankly, IF I go this year it'll only be to help Vince out with his Paddle-shift displays with my wife's car. If Vince doesn't need the red 'Ci for the SSG on old style sports steering wheel I may not go (buddy of mine is getting tickets to see the Long Beach GP).


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *That's not a good sign.
> 
> Last year we had the same situation...A group of E46 M3 owners showed up and pretty much just hung around by themselves, and were the sort more likely to hang out at DTM and trick out their cars for BLING. Only sour part of the experience.
> 
> Frankly, IF I go this year it'll only be to help Vince out with his Paddle-shift displays with my wife's car. If Vince doesn't need the red 'Ci for the SSG on old style sports steering wheel I may not go (buddy of mine is getting tickets to see the Long Beach GP). *


Tricked out 323Ci, or tricked out M3 - which one would you prefer to own? What's the difference?? :dunno:


----------



## David Keogh (Feb 25, 2003)

What's not a good sign -- the number of E46 M3's, or the way you described their owners?

Anyways, you'll recognize me and my car right away. I'll be the non-BLING'ed stock M3 driver checking out the diverse set of bimmers and bimmer drivers present. Looking forward to it!

Cheers,
David


----------

